# Facial cleanser



## BecauseICan (Jan 21, 2019)

Ladies, what is your favorite facial cleanser? I'm currently using xyy, I like it but it's kind of expensive and I'm not loyal to it. I have dry skin and was thinking about using one of the deep cleansing oil cleansers as my main face wash as opposed to using them for makeup remover (I don't wear much makeup). Tell me what you love and why. I'm in my early 40s if that helps.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

My wife is early 40's. She uses something with a big #7 written on the bottles. Seems to work for her.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Cetaphil. It's non-comedogenic, non-drying, does the job, available at any drugstore and is inexpensive.


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

cleansing oil or a balm is wonderful for dry skin for makeup wearers, but you need to double cleanse with something else. If I didn't wear makeup I would just stick to something like Cerave. Neutrogena hydro boost is also very good and inexpensive. If you like a cream cleanser Simple is fab (totally sorted my redness out), but a bit thick to get out of the bottle. In my humble opinion cleansers are not something you need to spend a lot of cash on as long as you avoid sulfates and soap. 

Micellar waters (in my opinion) are the work of the devil!


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

I used to use generic cetaphil which is great. No problems. But recently I went to my dermatologist and they gave me a sample of Cera Ve (inexpensive I get it at Walgreens) to wash off my makeup. I love it and have continued to use it. Makes my face feel more clean somehow. 

My opthamologist told me years ago to use a wet Q tip dipped in baby wash and run it along your lash lines to get rid of makeup residue and to avoid blepharitis. I follow this regimen religously, you'd be amazed how much makeup you miss! I am 50.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi, I use CeraVe. My skin is sensitive and prone to breakouts, the products are highly rated. Plus no animal testing.

https://www.cerave.ca/ (Canadian Site is .ca and .com is the US site)


This a great site for makeup and skin care reviews. This is how I discovered CeraVe:

https://www.beautypedia.com/


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

Hey @BecauseICan, I'm in my early 40s too! I just use water and a washcloth when at the sink. When I shower/bath, I use either Andalou Naturals probiotic cleansing milk or creamy cleanser. I can't really use soap on my face because it kick starts some nasty dermatitis, so I use creamy cleansers. One soap that I CAN use is the same one that my tattoo artist gives clients to use on their tatts. It's super gentle and all natural too. For moisturizer, I make my own: hand and body lotion most of the time, but in the winter at night I use my homemade body butter. I also make a lot of my own makeup, but if I use store bought stuff, it's organic, all-natural. I find that I can stay off of meds for the dermatitis if I use natural and take care of my skin.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

For sensitive skin, my dermatologist recommended Dove soap.

Fortunately, my skin is not sensitive anymore, so I use the same soap on my face and body.


----------



## BecauseICan (Jan 21, 2019)

I bought a couple bottles at the discount grocery. The first I tried was Mad Hippie cream cleanser. I paid $1 and let me tell you, my skin looked better after I used it once! Now I don't know if I even want to try the other 2 I bought, but in the name of frugality I know I will.


----------



## cheapie (Aug 6, 2018)

I generally use facial wipes - Olay or Neutrogena. I also then apply a toner of diluted apple cider vinegar that I make. I find this helps get the last bits of makeup and dirt off really tightens and brightens my skin. It's also supposed to balance your skin's Ph and is a natural antibacterial/antiseptic.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

I hope it is okay for me to hijack your thread for a minute, since these ladies are already assembled 

I have always had EXTREMELY oily skin. I mean like, frak-worthy oily! 

Now that menopause has hit, I still have oily skin that shines by halfway through the day (that icky kind of shine). I still get occasional zits. BUT I also have these stinging dry patches, and the anti-acne cleansers I used to swear by make it irritated. My eyelids have these red, flaky patches that sting, and now I have a few beside my eye, under my nose and above my lip, and even on my neck.

I've tried Aquaphor, burt's bees sensitive cream, Neutrogena, and some leftover steroid cream the doctor gave me for some rash on my arms and legs a year ago. The steroids clear it up, but I know it is BAD to put it there since it thins skin.

I use hypo-allergenic makeup. I am at a loss. Right now I am dying to claw my neck like crazy, and my eyelids are stinging, but I'm ignoring it.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I don't wear make up and I wash my face with just water. For moisturiser I use what ever is on sale, nothing expensive, and I have very good skin for my age. Barely a wrinkle and I am nearly 63. Must be doing something right.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

personofinterest said:


> I hope it is okay for me to hijack your thread for a minute, since these ladies are already assembled
> 
> I have always had EXTREMELY oily skin. I mean like, frak-worthy oily!
> 
> ...



I've always had ridiculously oily skin as well. In my case, it's genetic, as my 71 year old mother has been post-menopausal for 25 years and still has very oily skin. I guess I'm somewhat lucky in that now that I'm perimenopausal, my face is slightly less oily. Unfortunately, it's also breaking out more and more prone to clogged pores. 

I use Beauty Without Cruelty's AHA facial cleanser in the mornings. In the evenings, I remove makeup with an oil-free makeup remover wipe and then just use warm water and a clean washcloth. Morning and evening, after cleansing I wipe my face with a cotton pad dampened with Paula's Choice 2% BHA liquid and moisturize with Clinique's Dramatically Different Gel. I like Paula's Choice CLEAR oil-free moisturizer, but the Clinique works as well for me and is cheaper. About 2 months ago, I started adding a scoop of The Ordinary's vitamin C powder to my moisturizer, and it's seemed to help with brightness and also appears to help with acne. I use Jane Iredale makeup, and I have to wash my makeup brushes at least every couple of weeks or I get breakouts. 

You may need to have a dermatologist help you out with the stinging red patches. It may be just dryness, but might also be dermatitis, eczema, or something of the like. I had a similar reaction - only on my face and neck - to the fabric softener my SO was buying, so it could be something unrelated to your facial skincare routine. To combat dryness and avoid irritating your skin further, you might try something really pure on the dry spots. Maybe jojoba oil, rose hip oil, sweet almond oil, real aloe vera - something non-comedogenic with a single ingredient or _very_ short ingredient list so you'll be able to tell quickly if it's working for you or causing more irritation. Keep in on the dry areas, or use it only at bedtime, so that you're not an oil slick. And find a good neutral cleanser so that you're not stripping your skin any more than necessary - Cera Ve, BWC cleansing cream or milk, Paula's Choice redness relief, etc.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Diana7 said:


> I don't wear make up and I wash my face with just water. For moisturiser I use what ever is on sale, nothing expensive, and I have very good skin for my age. Barely a wrinkle and I am nearly 63. Must be doing something right.


Ah, I so WISH this could have been me. I still have painful memories over my skin issues. I have almost no high school pictures I can stand. I remember the nasty things my father said to me about my blemishes, and him making me scrub my face repeatedly while he watched...

No makeup wasn't an option. Though I did date a Church of God guy once in college who let me know if we got married I couldn't wear makeup, shorts, or the Pearl's my mom gave me (we broke up, thank God).


----------



## Bluesclues (Mar 30, 2016)

personofinterest said:


> I hope it is okay for me to hijack your thread for a minute, since these ladies are already assembled
> 
> I have always had EXTREMELY oily skin. I mean like, frak-worthy oily!
> 
> ...


I had something similar happen on my eyelids, it was elsewhere too but the eyes were the worst. It was awful. The only thing that helped was steroids (oral) and I had to be on them for awhile. Turned out to be stress induced eczema.


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

personofinterest said:


> I hope it is okay for me to hijack your thread for a minute, since these ladies are already assembled
> 
> I have always had EXTREMELY oily skin. I mean like, frak-worthy oily!
> 
> ...


Believe it or not oil cleansing can be good for oily skin, it might be worth researching. Do you avoid fragrance and essential oils? (you would be surprised at how my EO are in face products). Hada Labo do a great oil cleanser. You can also get oil cleansers that turn milky or a little foamy when wet which will help with a deeper cleanse.

Hada labo also do a foamy cleanse with hyaluronic acid which cured my daughters eczma and acne very quickly. It doesn't leave your face dry and has some good ingredients.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

peacem said:


> Believe it or not oil cleansing can be good for oily skin, it might be worth researching. Do you avoid fragrance and essential oils? (you would be surprised at how my EO are in face products). Hada Labo do a great oil cleanser. You can also get oil cleansers that turn milky or a little foamy when wet which will help with a deeper cleanse.
> 
> Hada labo also do a foamy cleanse with hyaluronic acid which cured my daughters eczma and acne very quickly. It doesn't leave your face dry and has some good ingredients.


Another friend of mine mentioned that I might actually be making my skin create more oil because of the cleanser I use. I am going to look today at Ulta to see what they might have.

I had to pick up something at the drug store, so I bought a cortisone type eczema cream and put it on yesterday late morning and then again before bedtime. The spots on my neck were gone this morning, and the red patches around my eyes were much improved. So I guess that is one answer.


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

Diana7 said:


> I don't wear make up and I wash my face with just water. For moisturiser I use what ever is on sale, nothing expensive, and I have very good skin for my age. Barely a wrinkle and I am nearly 63. Must be doing something right.


:|This is more of a public service announcement than a dig at you Diana...

Wrinkles are causeed largely by sun exposure, genetics and environmental factors esp smoking. We cannot control or prevent wrinkles by only washing in water. We can improve our skin *condition* by the way cleanse, moisturize and protect. We can improve *tone *with certain products such as retinol/retinoids. But wrinkes especially around the eye will come slowly but surely starting around the age of 40 and will increase post menopause. 

If you are nearly 63 (and I think you have shared with us that you are an x smoker) it is highly unlikely you have 'barely a wrinkle' unless you have spent your life out of the sun, both summer and winter, and used a retinoid from your teenage years. You may look youthful, and good for you if you do, but please don't give younger women unrealistic expectations of what the ageing skins should be. 

Sorry, as I say not a dig at you but don't want other 40+ women to feel their cleansing routine is going to create wrinkles, we have enough to worry about.


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

Diana7 said:


> I don't wear make up and I wash my face with just water. For moisturiser I use what ever is on sale, nothing expensive, and I have very good skin for my age. Barely a wrinkle and I am nearly 63. Must be doing something right.


:|This is more of a public service announcement than a dig at you Diana...

Wrinkles are caused largely by sun exposure, genetics and environmental factors esp smoking. We cannot control or prevent wrinkles by only washing in water. We can improve our skin *condition* by the way we cleanse, moisturize and protect. We can improve *tone *with certain products such as retinol/retinoids. But wrinkes especially around the eye will come slowly but surely starting around the age of 40 and will increase post menopause. 

If you are nearly 63 (and I think you have shared with us that you are an x smoker) it is highly unlikely you have 'barely a wrinkle' unless you have spent your life out of the sun, both summer and winter, and used a retinoid from your teenage years. You may look youthful, and good for you if you do, but please don't give younger women unrealistic expectations of what the ageing skins should be. 

Sorry, as I say not a dig at you but don't want other 40+ women to feel their cleansing routine is going to create wrinkles, we have enough to worry about.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

peacem said:


> :|This is more of a public service announcement than a dig at you Diana...
> 
> Wrinkles are caused largely by sun exposure, genetics and environmental factors esp smoking. We cannot control or prevent wrinkles by only washing in water. We can improve our skin *condition* by the way we cleanse, moisturize and protect. We can improve *tone *with certain products such as retinol/retinoids. But wrinkes especially around the eye will come slowly but surely starting around the age of 40 and will increase post menopause.
> 
> ...


I honestly do have barely a wrinkle. People have commented on it. I never used retinoids( don't even know what they are). I was a light smoker in my late teens early 20's, but haven't smoked for about 40 years. I spend little time or money on beauty products, never wear make up as I believe its bad for the skin to be covered in chemicals daily, and also the skin is stretched when cleaning off the make up, especially round the eyes. I am not a sun worshipper, don't sun bathe, but have taken various dogs I have owned out for daily walks for 27 years. I have also worn reactalight prescription glasses for many years as I cant take the suns glare, so I guess they have protected the skin round my eyes to some extent. I have a few small laughter lines round my eyes but that's all.

I agree that protection from the sun is very important, I use a moisturiser with spf 15 most days but just buy whatever is on offer and cheapest.

My point was that you really don't need to spend a lot of money on skin care. You don't need a cleanser or toner, just a moisturiser with sun protection. The people I know with the best skin in their 70's and 80's are those who never wore make up and had a very basic washing routine.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

I think genetics can also play a role. I know people who lived at the tanning beds as teenagers who have nice and smooth skin who are in their fifties. I know people who hid from the Sun like vampires who look older than me at my age. I live in an area with quite a few Church Of God churches and a Mennonite community. There doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason to those ladies skin. Some of the 60 year old Mennonites who have never worn any make up look older than my mother, who is 76 and has always worn make up.


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

Diana7 said:


> I honestly do have barely a wrinkle. People have commented on it. I never used retinoids( don't even know what they are). I was a light smoker in my late teens early 20's, but haven't smoked for about 40 years. I spend little time or money on beauty products, never wear make up as I believe its bad for the skin to be covered in chemicals daily, and also the skin is stretched when cleaning off the make up, especially round the eyes. I am not a sun worshipper, don't sun bathe, but have taken various dogs I have owned out for daily walks for 27 years. I have also worn reactalight prescription glasses for many years as I cant take the suns glare, so I guess they have protected the skin round my eyes to some extent. I have a few small laughter lines round my eyes but that's all.
> 
> I agree that protection from the sun is very important, I use a moisturiser with spf 15 most days but just buy whatever is on offer and cheapest.
> 
> *My point was that you really don't need to spend a lot of money on skin care. You don't need a cleanser or toner, just a moisturiser with sun protection. The people I know with the best skin in their 70's and 80's are those who never wore make up and had a very basic washing routine*.


Well that I do agree with. I honestly don't believe f15 is going to do diddly for deep uva skin damage. I have given up on f30 on the advice of a dermatologist. Now just f50. Water alone is VERY drying for people prone to dry skin or ezcema as it contributes towards transepidermal water loss. The heat and nature of warm water will actually pull water that is already in the skin and give that horrid dry feeling. Not to mention the ph of water can be drying. That is why most people prefer to use a cream or oil to help with that. 

If you and anyone else wants to just use water only I recommend using tepid water only, with a muslin cloth to help remove sunscreen and day/night products. Do not wipe your face with a towel but go straight in with a moisturizer and/or serum. This will help prevent transepidermal water loss and seal in the water moisture that is already there.

Cleansing will not prevent wrinkles ladies. But will help make your skin look and feel better.


----------

